# Adata's Confusing lineup



## kapone32 (Nov 19, 2019)

As anyone knows AData makes some really nice NVME drives. I have seen drives go from 6000 to 7000 to 8000 to 8200. The confusing part for me is that now I have seen listings for the 8100 and 8800 series of drives. Is there anyone that knows the difference between these drives. Is it the controller, flash type, SLC cache, DRAM or not the separates these. The other confusing thing is they are all the same range in terms of price. 






						XPG SX8800 Pro 3D NAND NVMe Gen3x4 PCIe M.2 2280 Single-Side High Performance SSD (1TB) : Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

XPG SX8800 Pro 3D NAND NVMe Gen3x4 PCIe M.2 2280 Single-Side High Performance SSD (1TB) : Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca
				









						XPG SX8200 Pro 1TB 3D NAND NVMe Gen3x4 PCIe M.2 2280 Solid State Drive R/W 3500/3000MB/s SSD (ASX8200PNP-1TT-C) : Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

XPG SX8200 Pro 1TB 3D NAND NVMe Gen3x4 PCIe M.2 2280 Solid State Drive R/W 3500/3000MB/s SSD (ASX8200PNP-1TT-C) : Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca
				












						ADATA
					

ADATA Product




					www.xpg.com
				





Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Kwadratowicz (Nov 19, 2019)

The sx 8800 is one sided ssd, so the memory chips are stored on one side of ssd.
They say on it's website that is intended to use in laptops. 
Sx 8100 I think is double sided ssd, but after work I will search more.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 19, 2019)

8200>8100>8800....... From what I've read when it comes to performance and yeah the 8800 is intended for laptops.


----------



## Nater (Nov 19, 2019)

I don't have time to do a full research project, but as an owner of an SX8200 Pro, I can be pretty sure from all the reviews I've read it's faster than the SX8800 and SX8100. 

I can tell you the SX8800 is meant for thin laptop installs - it's single sided and therefore thinner than the SX8200 Pro/8100.

SX 8200 Pro uses the Silicon Motion controller, while the 8100 uses a Realtek.


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 19, 2019)

Nater said:


> I don't have time to do a full research project, but as an owner of an SX8200 Pro, I can be pretty sure from all the reviews I've read it's faster than the SX8800 and SX8100.
> 
> I can tell you the SX8800 is meant for thin laptop installs - it's single sided and therefore thinner than the SX8200 Pro/8100.
> 
> SX 8200 Pro uses the Silicon Motion controller, while the 8100 uses a Realtek.



That is part of the confusion the speed ratings are the exact same for all 3500 write 3000 read. Thanks for the controller differentiation. I guess the only difference between the 8200 and 8800 is density of the NAND flash.


----------



## Nater (Nov 19, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> That is part of the confusion the speed ratings are the exact same for all 3500 write 3000 read. Thanks for the controller differentiation. I guess the only difference between the 8200 and 8800 is density of the NAND flash.



Find reviews/benchmarks.  Ignore the marketing fluff, just because it's the same on the mfg spec page doesn't make it the same in real world use.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 19, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> As anyone knows AData makes some really nice NVME drives. I have seen drives go from 6000 to 7000 to 8000 to 8200. The confusing part for me is that now I have seen listings for the 8100 and 8800 series of drives. Is there anyone that knows the difference between these drives. Is it the controller, flash type, SLC cache, DRAM or not the separates these. The other confusing thing is they are all the same range in terms of price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can easily look all this stuff up.............


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 19, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> You can easily look all this stuff up.............



If I was not at work and restricted as to where I can go


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 19, 2019)

Patience is a virtue.


----------



## WarthogARJ (Jul 18, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> You can easily look all this stuff up.............


Well, I see it's now 8 months later.
And I still don't see any Review on an 8800.
Do you?

So, although I am a believer in enlisting Mr. Google's help, I think there's nothing there to LOOK up.
Easily or not.

Seriously, I wish there was a database for SSD's like the GPU one on TPU.
Reviews on SSD's are really hit and miss, with emphasis on the miss.

And if there WAS a database, then you could fill in the gaps much easier.

So from looking at the very basic info relased, one can see that:
- Both the 8100 500GB and 1TB are single sided (to fit in a laptop)
- No heat sink or heat spreader
- 2 x NAND packages on the 1TB, and since it's Q3 2019, it's probably 64L TLC from Micron or Toshiba with 256 Gb dies, but have been rebranded as Adata
The 8100 used this, but had fewer dies per package (I think the 8100 1TB is double sided: seems so from the photo I can see)
So the 8800 needs more dies per package to get it on single side
- Nanya DRAM: suspect 1GB per TB, since the cheaper 8100 had less than this
- Realtek RTS5762 controller, and has Opal encryption enabled, which the 8100 does not have

So overall, should be a little faster that the 8100, and not as fast as the 8200Pro
And sustained write will suffer from thermal throttling due to no cooling, and especially since it's going to be in a laptop in most cases


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 18, 2020)

WarthogARJ said:


> Well, I see it's now 8 months later.
> And I still don't see any Review on an 8800.
> Do you?
> 
> ...


Did I say reviews? 

I'd imagine if the OP hadn't figured it out, or cared still 8 months later he would have said so by now. 

Clean summary of the thread though!


----------



## WarthogARJ (Jul 18, 2020)

Thanks.
Well, I didn't do it for the OP.
I did it for me.
I was interested in the data myself, and did a search, and didn't find much.

 But I wish that there was a site that archived info about SSD's like TPU's GPU archive.
That's the gold standard.
Very useful.


----------

